# BMW Coding in DFW



## cjk26md (Jan 8, 2011)

For those of you in the DFW area, I have created a FB page so that local BMW enthusiasts and coders can meet up and exchange tips, pictures, and arrange coding. Please stop by and LIKE this page. I greatly appreciate it!

https://www.facebook.com/BmwCodingDfw


----------



## jim165 (Oct 27, 2006)

Bimmerfesters, just wanted to throw in a plug for Chris and his coding abilities. I just had him code a few items for my crappy old '08 550i this past weekend, including getting rid of those irritating bulb check errors caused by the LUX angel eyes. He's very courteous and has all of the necessary equipment to get the coding completed fast and efficiently. I highly recommend him as a source for your coding needs:thumbup: He's in downtown Dallas, so it should be pretty convenient for a lot of you. Thanks Chris!


----------



## cjk26md (Jan 8, 2011)

*Thank you*

Thank you so much for the kind words. I appreciate your patience and allowing me the opportunity to work on your vehicle.. Don't let him fool ya...His car is beautiful and sounds beautiful too..:thumbup:


----------



## Mr.750 (Jul 15, 2012)

Chris, do you do remote coding?


----------



## cjk26md (Jan 8, 2011)

*No remote coding*

I am sorry I do not right now.. But- I am hoping to start doing remote coding shortly.. Are you located near DFW?


----------



## asendoh7 (Apr 11, 2006)

Chris,

I am in the DFW area and would like to code my 13' X5 35D. Are you able to code the car? time it takes and approximate cost? 

Thanks,


----------



## Leftlane11 (Sep 28, 2013)

PM sent re coding.


----------



## frenchtreBMW (Jul 6, 2014)

Chris I recently bought a 2013 550i. Are you still coding in the dfw area? I'm in Fort Worth but can come to you. Thanks for your help. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## cjk26md (Jan 8, 2011)

I am sorry everyone. I thought I had deleted these posts. I actually had to move to California and am no longer in Dallas, I apologize. Thank you.


----------



## MikeM_e92 (Dec 23, 2015)

Do you still do this very interested $$$$


----------



## semcoinc (Jun 8, 2014)

Is the DFW area coder, formerly known as Chis, still practicing his craft in the DFW area?

I have an E53 that I'd like some help with.

PM me with any other independent coder's contact info.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## BMWCODINGDFW (Jun 29, 2018)

We're back serving the DFW area.

https://bmwcodingdfw.wixsite.com/bmwcodingdfw


----------



## frenchtreBMW (Jul 6, 2014)

good to know, Looking to get a 2015 f10 535 coded, do you have a full scope of services and prices on your site?


----------



## Tromeo93 (Nov 6, 2021)

cjk26md said:


> *Thank you*
> 
> Thank you so much for the kind words. I appreciate your patience and allowing me the opportunity to work on your vehicle.. Don't let him fool ya...His car is beautiful and sounds beautiful too..👍


You still code in dfw?


----------



## BDMason25 (Oct 18, 2020)

cjk26md said:


> *Thank you*
> 
> Thank you so much for the kind words. I appreciate your patience and allowing me the opportunity to work on your vehicle.. Don't let him fool ya...His car is beautiful and sounds beautiful too..👍





cjk26md said:


> *Thank you*
> 
> Thank you so much for the kind words. I appreciate your patience and allowing me the opportunity to work on your vehicle.. Don't let him fool ya...His car is beautiful and sounds beautiful too..👍


Chris, i need coding help on a 2006 bmw 530i. I replaced the CCC unit and screen along with the modules in the trunk under the spare. I think MPM and i forgot what the other is called. Replaced the battery too. I have no audio and the i drive controller knob and menu button is not working now.


----------



## Tallicia (Oct 4, 2016)

I can help code in Dallas. I should soon have my ICOM setup and also be programming/flashing modules soon as well. WIll be also moving into DME/ECU module IC repair and replacement of components. 

Is there anyone else in Dallas or even the region with hundreds of miles who has an ICOM for flashing or can repair ECUs?


----------

